# Accepting a Tenant with Rent Allowance



## jud32 (28 May 2008)

Hi All,

I know this topic has been discussed a lot but would really appreciate if i could get some straightforward advice.I am thinking of letting the apartment to tenant accepting Rent allowance from the state just wondering what would the steps involved which forms need to be signed etc.I know there are pros and cons involved in taking up such tenants but just want to have a open mind .What would be the important things to consider for taking up such Tenants.

Thanks for your help in advance,


----------



## selfbuildkk (29 May 2008)

just a quick point not from my own experience but from others i know, i would request that the rent allowance be paid directly to your account that way you still have most of the rent covered should any problems arise,the tenant can arrange this when they apply for it initially,best of luck


----------



## sam h (29 May 2008)

As above + month up front & deposit in cash. Plus minimum std rental agreement


----------



## Jack The Lad (29 May 2008)

From my own (unfortunate) experience of direct payment into my bank account I would even go further than the standard rent agreement - make it plain and clear in your contract with the tenant that although rent allowance is being paid directly from the Dept Social Welfare into your account, the contract is between you and the tenant, and any shortfalls in the payment are the responsibility of the tenant and must be paid in full by the tenant. And point it out to them verbally before signing.

That way, if the tenant breaches any Rent Allowance regulations resulting in their payment being suspended, or if there is any messing with red tape, it puts the onus on them to sort it out, and you don't have to listen to any b.s.

I had a major headache with that scenario a couple of years ago. Sorted it out eventualy, but a major headache.


----------



## ClubMan (29 May 2008)

> *Accepting a Tenant with Rent Allowance*





Moved from Mortgages and Buying and Selling Homes.


----------



## gerry m (29 May 2008)

Jack The Lad said:


> From my own (unfortunate) experience of direct payment into my bank account I would even go further than the standard rent agreement - make it plain and clear in your contract with the tenant that although rent allowance is being paid directly from the Dept Social Welfare into your account, the contract is between you and the tenant, and any shortfalls in the payment are the responsibility of the tenant and must be paid in full by the tenant. And point it out to them verbally before signing.


 

totally agree, treat it like any other tenancy, get references and have a strong lease agreeement, make tenant aware they are liable for the rent whether they receive the money from the social welfare or not.


----------



## jud32 (5 Jun 2008)

Hi all,

Thanks very much for all your replies.Have got some clear views now.Just another question .Where is this option available where you can arrange to have the Rent paid directly to yourself.I had a look at the Swa3 form but there does not seem to be any option on the form.Does the tenant need to ring the Social welfare office and request this or does the landlord need to do this. I have a single mom with  2 kids interested and she seems to be okay .So lets see how it goes.

Thanks,


----------



## MagicalB (19 Oct 2009)

Hi guys, I really need advice aswell on accepting persons on rent allowance please. Do i need to register as a landlord? And does it affect a landlord if he is on a social welfare payment also? Please advise asap. Thanks.


----------



## murphaph (19 Oct 2009)

You need to register as a landlord with the PRTB regardless of whether the tenant is on Rent Supplement. 

It is income so depending on how much, I presume it could affect the landlord's social welfare payments, as is right and proper if it is enough to do so.


----------

